# Chris Carmichael (The Secret Race)



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting portrayal of Chris Carmichael...."Lance's coach". 

He is portrayed as more of an annoying "cheerleader" who recited catch-phrases like "stay within yourself" and "dig deep" sorta thing.

He does not appear to be respected as a knowledgeable "coach".

It appears that him being "Lance's coach" was just another powerful facade. Their interaction coach/rider-wise seems nearly nonexistent.

Odd.

He just might be the biggest winner $$ after all of this dust settles


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Interesting portrayal of Chris Carmichael...."Lance's coach".
> 
> He is portrayed as more of an annoying "cheerleader" who recited catch-phrases like "stay within yourself" and "dig deep" sorta thing.
> 
> ...


ehm welcome to 10 years ago, make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

I like how he was called a 'beard' for the real coach, Ferrari... Made me want to toss my books from CTS, then again the CTS programs have been helping me and are easy to follow. I suppose any program that keeps me riding would help though.

Nice windfall business for being a 'beard', at least according to what's written.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Funny pic, suppose that goes with saying, but there, I said it. Well done!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

den bakker said:


> ehm welcome to 10 years ago, make yourself comfortable.


Your initials are conveniently "db". Welcome to dbville you arse..

There are a number of local respected cyclists that subscribe to CC's training books and do quite well during their seasons, yet I find the "distaste" towards CC from pro cyclists interesante...

Thanks.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Your initials are conveniently "db". Welcome to dbville you arse..
> 
> There are a number of local respected cyclists that subscribe to CC's training books and do quite well during their seasons, yet I find the "distaste" towards CC from pro cyclists interesante...
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderator Note*



rydbyk said:


> Your initials are conveniently "db". Welcome to dbville you arse..


Welcome to Infractionville, population- you.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

rydbyk said:


> Your initials are conveniently "db". Welcome to dbville you arse..
> 
> There are a number of local respected cyclists that subscribe to CC's training books and do quite well during their seasons, yet I find the "distaste" towards CC from pro cyclists interesante...
> 
> Thanks.


Being a good author of books for beginning cyclists and being a good coach for pro teams are two different things, you shouldn't lump the two together. I also liked Carmichael's book, even though I have suspicion it is heavily ghost-written. 

The thing is he couldn't help but use his cred as "Lance's coach" to sell his training services and books, and it's only fair that the better connected in the racing community view his advertising critically. 

On the other hand you have people like the late Aldo Sassi, considered the best pro coach out there, who couldn't and wouldn't be bothered to write a book for beginners. So, what can we do?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

After finishing Friel's training bible I ordered the Time Crunched Cyclist. And I read 53X12. 

Here's how I see it: Clarence Darrow was one of the best lawyers of the 20th century. He was an innovator, a great orator, and a hell of a trial attorney. Darrow was a real life Atticus Finch, a hero. 

He also bribed some jurors. 

Now how does the bribery fit in with Darrow fighting for civil rights? Does the bribery cancel out Darrow's fight in the Scopes Trial? Does bribing a juror make an argument any less sound? 

I don't think so. 


Ferrari's blog and Carmichael's book offer sound advice, despite coaching known dopers. 


On another note, that Landis picture is hilarious. It made this thread great. 




One more thing: Coolhand, how is the second post of this thread anything but an insult?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Coolhand said:


> Welcome to Infractionville, population- you.


dang coolhand...hooking me up with the cinammon chiclet... 

db = bag of dirt

arse = mule

denbaker was fairly insulting right off the bat imo...kinda like another poster mentioned...

whatever...


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

What, mashing the report button?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

It was interesting to see it documented. I thought that maybe Carmichael had done some of the buildup work for LA but he seems to have just been the faux dr. I didnt realize that ferrari was full service. Training, dope, tactics for evasion. Seems like he is the king of doping doctors. Fuentes couldnt even label a blood bag correctly.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

gh1 said:


> It was interesting to see it documented. I thought that maybe Carmichael had done some of the buildup work for LA but he seems to have just been the faux dr. I didnt realize that ferrari was full service. Training, dope, tactics for evasion. Seems like he is the king of doping doctors. Fuentes couldnt even label a blood bag correctly.


Ferrari certainly is on another level when it comes to doping, but I think some have caught up with him. 

Tyler called Ferrari the worlds most expensive dieting coach.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Ferrari strikes me as an evil genius. He knew the game, he loved numbers, made it scientific. And it worked.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Welcome to Infractionville, population- you.


Coolio, you crack me up.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I guess it's hard to determine which is the more egregious offense. Carmichael as the beard for Ferrari or simply Lance allowing Carmichael to use his name and portray himself with Armstrong's help as his coach in exchange for Armstrong getting a cut of the profits from the training company.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If it's true, than Lance didn't <i>allow</i> Carmichael to use his name and portray himself as Armstrong's coach. Lance sold him the rights. And I'll bet Carmichael has no complaints.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> If it's true, than Lance didn't <i>allow</i> Carmichael to use his name and portray himself as Armstrong's coach. Lance sold him the rights. And I'll bet Carmichael has no complaints.


True, I was thinking more from the perspective of Armstrong. Is it worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach when it's really a doping doctor, or worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach so that he sells more copies and you get paid when he really isn't your coach?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> True, I was thinking more from the perspective of Armstrong. Is it worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach when it's really a doping doctor, or worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach so that he sells more copies and you get paid when he really isn't your coach?


I don't see it as duping. It's just a celebrity endorsement. Lance shills for CTS, and Charles Barkley shills for Weight Watchers, and so on. At least CTS and Weight Watchers are legitimate programs that these guys may use in some way. You want duping, what about Lance Armstrong selling that low-calorie beer? No way he drinks that stuff!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> True, I was thinking more from the perspective of Armstrong. Is it worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach when it's really a doping doctor, or worse to dupe people that some guy is your coach so that he sells more copies and you get paid when he really isn't your coach?


Both are no bueno


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Seems like a necessity to have a "beard" since he can't exactly trot out Ferrari. Didn't he sorta do the same thing with Lim later at RS? You gotta have the legit "coach" for all the Bicycling Mag stories and Versus TdF mid-stage spots, and then the preparatore for the juice....


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mohair_chair said:


> I don't see it as duping. It's just a celebrity endorsement. Lance shills for CTS, and Charles Barkley shills for Weight Watchers, and so on. At least CTS and Weight Watchers are legitimate programs that these guys may use in some way. You want duping, what about Lance Armstrong selling that low-calorie beer? No way he drinks that stuff!


Lance drinking that beer is about as likely as Tiger driving that sweet Buick


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Lance could easily land a $5 mil deal doing Androgel commercials. Or cancer drugs. 

I'd say that Lance could go into pharma sales full time but you need a bachelors for that.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

rydbyk said:


> Lance drinking that beer is about as likely as Tiger driving that sweet Buick


Sorry for the off-topic (sort of), but you're assuming he drinks, what, IPA's?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

allison said:


> Sorry for the off-topic (sort of), but you're assuming he drinks, what, IPA's?


 Not IPAs...no...EPOs. They brew them in Italy and Spain generally.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

allison said:


> Sorry for the off-topic (sort of), but you're assuming he drinks, what, IPA's?


Hey, you'd assume that a guy who dated Sheryl Crow had at least Lone Star standards in beer. :lol:


----------

